# i can't stay quiet any longer!



## andoliveira4 (Jan 10, 2008)

this has been long time coming...itachi and sasuke fight to prove who is better uchiha

i tell the truth, the fight is like i imagined...THEY FUCKIN STARE AT EACH OTHER

okay, i calmed down...truth is, lot of u were looking forward to this, maybe cos u like to see ninja looking like they're gay for each othre...but itachi is proivng why i say he is weak...his brother is 15 year old little boy, and he is giving him problem

it took a few seconds, and itachi have a katana through his body...it's like i say, uchiha are weak against katana, this isn't how real ninja fight

look, i write better fight now

sasuke: "why u kill my clan"

itachi: "because i am shit"

sasuke: "why do u say that"

itachi: "because i'm uchiha"

sasuke then stabs itachi through body

see, same thing but i give story with it

i hope u are happy with this shit that we have to read, it's like kakashi always ending up in hispotal, it's getting old

speaking of, why kakashi getting time over next year, so he can go hospital again...

this is the year of shit, and it beginning with biggest one of all, the uchiha


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 10, 2008)

andoliveira4 said:


> this has been long time coming...itachi and sasuke fight to prove who is better uchiha
> 
> i tell the truth, the fight is like i imagined...THEY FUCKIN STARE AT EACH OTHER
> 
> ...



ANDO!!! 
first post in ando thread


----------



## .44 (Jan 10, 2008)

oh.
my.
god.

this was surprising.


----------



## Morati (Jan 10, 2008)

Guess who's back


----------



## Topher (Jan 10, 2008)

jealousy is not good my friend.


----------



## Shisui (Jan 10, 2008)

so it begins...


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes it is the Year of Queer, wait I mean the Year of Sasuke, which is going to make it go down the drain.

































































*Kishi is a SELLOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 10, 2008)

*Hey Ando. I am a member of GB and I'd like to say that I agree completely. It's not even a fight, all the Uchiha do is look at each other. their fatasses don't even move. I bet they genjutsu to make themselves took unfat. *


----------



## Slayz (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome dialog scene dude, the sublime complexity of it gave me goose bumps 

Mas o que mais é que eles podiam fazer? Espetar paus afiadaos nos olhos um do outro para não haver dessas mariquices? lol (yay Italks funny )


----------



## Vanillin (Jan 10, 2008)

Aw, damn it. 

I'd rather have them stare at each other than mindlessly run and attack like Naruto and others usually do.


----------



## Trivub (Jan 10, 2008)

ando is a legacy?


----------



## Watchman (Jan 10, 2008)

andoliveira4 said:


> this has been long time coming...itachi and sasuke fight to prove who is better uchiha
> 
> i tell the truth, the fight is like i imagined...THEY FUCKIN STARE AT EACH OTHER
> 
> ...



... Read the damned fight. They do not just stare at each other.

Though, I suppose, it's Ando. You should be _expected_ to chat shit and expect others to believe it to be true.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Aw, damn it.
> 
> I'd rather have them stare at each other than mindlessly run and attack like Naruto and others usually do.



*Fights should usually involve people hitting each other with something. :/*


----------



## freaklovesgaara (Jan 10, 2008)

i haven't seen the fight, but if it is practicly like that i think i'm going 2 be pissed.
though i allways knew itachi sucked


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

andoliveira4 said:


> look, i write better fight now
> 
> sasuke: "why u kill my clan"
> 
> ...




If anyone could make an Uchiha fight better, it's you ando.


----------



## Rikudou (Jan 10, 2008)

Ando cannot be killed. He'll reincarnate again and again...
Anyway, only thing Uchiha is good for is plot developement


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 10, 2008)

Posting in an ando thread.

The worst thing is that the staring contest will probably go on for another 5-10 chapters like this:

Sasuke: I got you!

Itachi: No Genjutsu, lulz and now I got you!

Sasuke: Nope, Genjutsu

Itachi: ...

This goes on for another 16-19 pages each chapter until someone gets crashed by a rock, runs away, or gets killed by Pain.


----------



## Vanillin (Jan 10, 2008)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Fights should usually involve people hitting each other with something. :/*



3/4 of the Neji vs. Naruto fight was Neji talking about his sad childhood to the entire audience.

And why are you guys so quick to judge the Uchiha fight?  We've only seen a few chapters so far.


----------



## Menas (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, well if it isn't the legendary Ando...
I agree man, the fight is gonna be like:
Sasuke:I pwnd u lol.
Itachi:It's genjutsu noob, I pwnd you!
Sasuke:Ah but this was genjutsu too!
Itachih yeah? Well so is this!
etc...


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jan 10, 2008)

How _*you*_ are able to garner countless nuthuggers I'll never understand. There is nothing intelligent in anything you post. Ever. 

Sasuke has one of the most diverse and active fighting styles in the entire manga, arguably THE most diverse. He's never been one to "stand around," in any of his fights. For a fight that has been nothing but "staring," in 1 chapter, we've seen a ninjutsu exchange and a taijutsu/weapon exchange.

What is it, exactly, you find entertaining about trolling and posting things that have no basis in reality, whatsoever? Is it a way to deal with jealousy? Another thing - if you hate it that much, stop reading the damn thing. Between Neji getting owned by the mizubushin of a Shouten Kisame, and all the Sasuke-centric story-telling, what have you found enjoyable in part 2? Just curious.


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 10, 2008)

So whoever blinks first will die.  What a pulse-pounding battle of wills!


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 10, 2008)

Uchiha is being underestimated again. :|


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm sorry but this isn't fight, both itachi and sasuke were fake

they maybe did genjutsu on each other to try run away, but each got caught in others

last thing this can be is fight, it's more like a struggle to escape


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 10, 2008)

Blah! Blah! Blah! Blah!

   

Complaining about the Uchiha won't make them go away; so, you probably ought to make peace with the fact that at least one Uchiha will be around for the duration of the manga...

Trash this trash.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 10, 2008)

@ Moderators, why hasn't Ando been banned yet for chronic stupidity or something?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Good to see you back... shall we begin a battle to the death?

(drawn anything latley? Your shit was always the best!)


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Noble Avenger said:


> How _*you*_ are able to garner countless nuthuggers I'll never understand. There is nothing intelligent in anything you post. Ever.
> 
> Sasuke has one of the most diverse and active fighting styles in the entire manga, arguably THE most diverse. He's never been one to "stand around," in any of his fights. For a fight that has been nothing but "staring," in 1 chapter, we've seen a ninjutsu exchange and a taijutsu/weapon exchange.
> 
> What is it, exactly, you find entertaining about trolling and posting things that have no basis in reality, whatsoever? Is it a way to deal with jealousy? Another thing - if you hate it that much, stop reading the damn thing. Between Neji getting owned by the mizubushin of a Shouten Kisame, and all the Sasuke-centric story-telling, what have you found enjoyable in part 2? Just curious.


What Ninjutsu? It was all Genjutsu, then one of them got stapped by a Katana.

Could a fight be anymore Uchiha?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 10, 2008)

Still dont see the reason that Lotu cant come back if this fool can make shitty threads like this.


----------



## desjr (Jan 10, 2008)

Posting in an ando thread.(waits for more gb members and others to respond to this so I can laugh before ando gets banned again.)


----------



## Menas (Jan 10, 2008)

The first one out of chakra dies I guess.


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 10, 2008)

i like ur story. u could replace kishi.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 10, 2008)

gabha said:


> What Ninjutsu? It was all Genjutsu, then one of them got stapped by a Katana.
> 
> Could a fight be anymore Uchiha?



Oh, right!

It all makes sense! You couldn't even follow the damned fight! Two bunshins actually fought...

Itachi's dissolved into crows, and Sasuke's dissolved into snakes. Don't blame the Uchiha 'cause you can't keep up...


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> 3/4 of the Neji vs. Naruto fight was Neji talking about his sad childhood to the entire audience.
> 
> And why are you guys so quick to judge the Uchiha fight? We've only seen a few chapters so far.


Because that is just how the fight usually go in the trend on things.  They start out one way and end in the same way with alot of meaningless talking in the middle.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually, *Pink Ninja *and I had a (small) argument about how this battle could last eternally since the Uchiha have access to eydrops and don't actually have to blink.



gets the Red out.​


----------



## Rikudou (Jan 10, 2008)

andoliveira4 said:


> last thing this can be is fight, it's more like a struggle to escape



AHHAHAHAAHH pure gold.
Sasuke and Itachi aren't fighting they're struggling to escape.


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jan 10, 2008)

gabha said:


> What Ninjutsu? It was all Genjutsu, then one of them got stapped by a Katana.
> 
> Could a fight be anymore Uchiha?


Bushins (Hebi Bushin and either a Crow or Kage Bushin), as well as a Chidori Nagashi from Sasuke.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

Rikudou said:


> AHHAHAHAAHH pure gold.
> Sasuke and Itachi aren't fighting they're struggling to escape.


Yeah the art of run is something that is epic within the Uchiha blood line.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 10, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> Yeah the art of run is something that is epic within the Uchiha blood line.



...as is the inability to stop retelling old jokes.


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jan 10, 2008)

i see people asking this to be trash...i know it will be, mods always don't let me speak

i see they are arleady here, when it take them day or two to come to other thread which maybe need deleteing

either you can't prove me wrong or you know truth from what i said, let me speak if you have courage


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jan 10, 2008)

Panzergeist said:


> @ Moderators, why hasn't Ando been banned yet for chronic stupidity or something?


Because a couple of them are inexplicably part of his following


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...as is the inability to stop retelling old jokes.


Classics are classics, and they are always funny.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 10, 2008)

I never thought I would see the day Ando returned, wow. I feel blessed.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

He will be back.  Ando always comes back!!!!!!!!


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 10, 2008)

Noble Avenger said:


> Because a couple of them are inexplicably part of his following


 
That's not bad.

EDIT: Some fight it was. None of it actually happened.


----------



## Rikudou (Jan 10, 2008)

Was it Ando who invented Art of Run? :amazed


----------



## Topher (Jan 10, 2008)

dam, i haven't been here for long. but this ando guy has many disciples from the looks of this thread. is he the one to create the GB?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> He will be back.  Ando always comes back!!!!!!!!



Like a Cockroach or Herpes.

It's nice to know that some things never change.



> dam, i haven't been here for long. but this ando guy has many disciples, is he the one to cread the GB?


Yeah.


Jesus only needed twelve 'cause he was the real deal. ()


You know... Ando picked the perfect time for a return.  There's an Uchiha cliffhanger and no chapter for three weeks... people will listen to anything at this point.


----------



## LiveFire (Jan 10, 2008)

Uchiha's are Genjutsu gods what do you expect? I myself am going to be laughing my ass when they start breaking jutsu's that blow even your mind, have fun hating.


----------



## Curry (Jan 10, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 39

Posting in ando thread  Even if this is a modfuck


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 10, 2008)

DeepThought said:


> Like a Cockroach or Herpes.
> 
> It's nice to know that some things never change.



:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl GB is like a infectious disease with no cure.


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Noble Avenger said:


> Bushins (Hebi Bushin and either a Crow or Kage Bushin), as well as a Chidori Nagashi from Sasuke.





Divinstrosity said:


> Oh, right!
> 
> It all makes sense! You couldn't even follow the damned fight! Two bunshins actually fought...
> 
> Itachi's dissolved into crows, and Sasuke's dissolved into snakes. Don't blame the Uchiha 'cause you can't keep up...


When Itachi gets stabbed and sees Sasuke dissolves into Snakes he only says " Genjustu (I know Hisso doesn't care for extremly accurate trans, but you can't mistake 'bunshin' for 'genjutsu'.)

I'll take that over how Uchiha fans wish they precieved the fight.


----------



## mgnt (Jan 10, 2008)

legend said:
			
		

> sasuke: "why u kill my clan"
> itachi: "because i am shit"
> sasuke: "why do u say that"
> itachi: "because i'm uchiha"





			
				legend said:
			
		

> speaking of, why kakashi getting time over next year, so he can go hospital again...


......}}}}}}


----------



## Purble Place (Jan 10, 2008)

andos back.

anyways, i wholly agree with ando! the uchiha staring contests are getting old just like kakashi ending up in hospital is old now.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2008)

I know that the mods this this but will still respond anyway. We can't always be entertained, the short battle between Sasuke and Itachi was just to show that Itachi can't stay ahead of Sasuke by using genjutsu. Even though the "Itachi" that Sasuke stabbed sitting down on the throne is most likely a bunshin, Sasuke has shown by taking it down so hastily that Itachi will have to take this battle a lot more seriously and actually use taijutsu and variations of other jutsu yet to be revealed to us.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 45 (32 members and 13 guests) Zabuza's Sword*, Fenris, Lastier, Seiko, Hajime Saito, TruEorFalse_21, 9tailedfever, Rikudou, desjr, _Distracted_, Triumph, Adrianhamm, Divinstrosity, 44seals, ColdFront, MUSOLINI, Bathroom_Mop, Kamickalo Hagoromo, WannabeFish, mgnt, Kimi Sama, Rectal Squid 

Ando is a very popular person

I am not worthy


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 10, 2008)

Posting in an Ando related thread..YES.

He speaks the truth. They just stood there doing Genjutsu on each other. Seems Uchiha teenagers like fighting with katana's.



andoliveira4 said:


> i'm sorry but this isn't fight, both itachi and sasuke were fake
> 
> they maybe did genjutsu on each other to try run away, but each got caught in others
> 
> last thing this can be is fight, it's more like a struggle to escape



Haha. Both try to run away and get caught with each other.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2008)

Now all we need is LotU.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 10, 2008)

Would one of your mods mind taking that out for me? Also, make sure THIS thread, and ANDO are inside first. K, thanks...


----------



## Cold (Jan 10, 2008)

A thread by Ando?!  Wow, I thought he was never coming back.  Awesome.


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Would one of your mods mind taking that out for me? Also, make sure THIS thread, and ANDO are inside first. K, thanks...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2008)

Alteast the guy's english is improving, though he did spell "other" incorrectly =/


Good thread, a lot of new points you've made there.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, there are like almost 50 people viewing this thread.  That is alot.  Ando does make a good thread to get a showing.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 10, 2008)

Lol, Ando

Kinda missed this in a sick way, even if its modfuck.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 10, 2008)

This ain't ando, the grammer is too good.


----------



## LiveFire (Jan 10, 2008)

This shit is epic hate.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 10, 2008)

As *The Cow of War *has said, bringing back Lotu will be truly epic, even if that occation is only a Modfuck too.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

It's Ando


----------



## Euraj (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been waitin' for you to come back.

Your ranting skills haven't changed at all, Ando.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Good job spotting the Modfuck.



High Five Time! UP HIGH!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2008)

:ando .

lol
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 54 (35 members and 19 guests) Zabuza's Sword*, 44seals, GhostbehindYourBack, Divinstrosity, Kouran, Mario, Kyuubi Naruto, Seiko, The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox, Omolara, Suzumushi, Hamartia, Rikudou, Tasuku, ColdFront, Itagaki, Hajime Saito, Fenris, TruEorFalse_21, Menas, bearzerger, Bathroom_Mop, desjr, Adrianhamm, Kimi Sama, Rectal Squid


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

IntellectualxShinobi said:


> This shit is epic hate.


And this thread is just getting started too.  This is great!!!!


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jan 10, 2008)

i can't be silenecd

THIS IS FREEDOM

*UCHIHA = SHIT*

also, here is mroe proof

suigtsu say orochimaru was gonna be kill by somoene, he was planing too...pein said those brothers are storng...suigetsu is very strong

kisame is facing suigtsu, karin and juugo while itachi is facing sasuke who acidentaly came there

kisame > itachi


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Sharingan crushing a tennis ball, nothing special.

Eh Midomaru?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Speaking of modfuck... anybody remember this gag?  Replaced the GB emote with a little gif of my own.


----------



## LiveFire (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see what happens next, wait I have something to add as well.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

Nothin like a good Uchiha hate thread to boost me up in the week...

Also, the list of Uchihatardsis funny, but growing








































<_<


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

andoliveira4 said:


> i can't be silenecd
> 
> THIS IS FREEDOM
> 
> *UCHIHA = SHIT*


 

I will only agree with the certain point about Uchiha=Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow I just have to say that I find this all incredably funny and beyond words ... well maybe there is one word that can describe this phenominom: andoism.


----------



## Vanillin (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i love you


----------



## LiveFire (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity has wtfpwned this thread with above pic.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 10, 2008)

Lol this thread is amusing.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

I see no wtf pwn.  Just... a picture anyone coulda posted...


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 10, 2008)

gabha said:


> Sharingan crushing a tennis ball, nothing special.
> 
> Eh Midomaru?


Yes why?         **


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

DeepThought said:


> Good job spotting the Modfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> High Five Time! UP HIGH!



You're the only person in the thread not to have failed horribly so gratz on that 


...


You have a  too? D:


----------



## spikes31 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think this fight is going to take zetsu to stop it. He's going to have to interfere to stop the endless genjutsu.


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jan 10, 2008)

it is funny how people use picture to say who is wrong...i am using word and it is too much for you to even try...it's over, i won


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You're the only person in the thread not to have failed horribly so gratz on that
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Of course!





andoliveira4 said:


> it is funny how people use picture to say who is wrong...i am using word and it is too much for you to even try...it's over, i won



Yes ando... 

In a thread that is completly your opinion... no one can prove it wrong.

Time for more pictures!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 10, 2008)

A short movie about Ando & this thread, presented to you by Divinstrosity.

The Cast:

Running Man: Andoliveira4

Man Holding Board On Left: Logic

Man Holding Board On Right: Humor

The Board: Success

Press "Spoiler" To Start Your Movie:


----------



## Rikudou (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> A short movie about Ando & this thread, presented to you by Divinstrosity.
> 
> The Cast:
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHHAH Epic...

But no one can stop ando. He's a prophet.


----------



## Xyfar (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> 3/4 of the Neji vs. Naruto fight was Neji talking about his sad childhood to the entire audience.
> 
> And why are you guys so quick to judge the Uchiha fight?  We've only seen a few chapters so far.



Hold on, let me transform into a douche.. err I mean a GB member

LAWL That fight was filler, it not matter, lolol sasuke is gay and uchihas are gay and no matter what sasuke does will always be gay, and itachi is gay because he lol like is like a uchiha... and fuck em, did I mention I hate kakashi and Jiraiya, and the 4th? And Neji will rule the world with Gai suckin' on his dick? Oh and Uchihas cheat cause they know the art of run... LOL, IT'S OVER WE WON HAHAHAHAH



Anyways, Truthfully there's just going to be people who hate certain characters no matter what (I.E. GB) I tend to ignore what those people think. They have every right to hate him as much as sasuke-tards love Sasuke... so it's inevitable that they're going to hate his fights. Furthermore, they believe all it's going to be is genjutsu, which I'm sure the fight will involve a lot of that, but I can see that Kishi probably has a few tricks up his sleeve.

Hopefully Tobi (Madara), has some tricks up his sleeve too, we've seen next to nothing from him. 8 vs 1, that'll be hilarious XD


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 10, 2008)

Rikudou said:


> HAHAHAHHAH Epic...
> 
> But no one can stop ando. He's a prophet.



Lol Lotu could stop him.


----------



## LiveFire (Jan 10, 2008)

What a great movie best in 2008!


----------



## Genius23 (Jan 10, 2008)

lol @ Divinstrosity... that was funny


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

My my how fast were people to resort to insulting him personally, and all he ever did was give opinions about Imaginary characters.

Really says alot...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2008)

ando, i thought that fight was weird too, snake kawarimi + stab combo >itachi!?

Was that your brother that designed that HP laptop casE?!


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

I smell Oscar!


----------



## Cochise (Jan 10, 2008)

To many Uchiha's here, go back to your caves. Your not welcome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2008)

DeepThought said:


> Of course!
> 
> Yes ando...
> 
> ...





Divinstrosity said:


> A short movie about Ando & this thread, presented to you by Divinstrosity.
> 
> The Cast:
> 
> ...




LMAO Man Ando, you should have stayed dead, cause you're getting owned.


----------



## ez (Jan 10, 2008)

One thing's for sure, Itachi is winning the fight.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2008)

Ando! 

You're back. Thank you for blessing us with your epic win. This thread is 100% prooved. 

"Hurr I killed you"
"No, it was genjutsu. I actually killed you."
"No, I counter-genjutsud. You are the dead one"
"Counter-counter genjutsu! Take that!"
Etc.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 10, 2008)

Hajime Saito said:


> Lol Lotu could stop him.



*I could stop LotU. The man couldn't touch Ando. *


----------



## The Truth (Jan 10, 2008)

Either Ando is losing his touch and gaining a better grasp on the English language, or the Powers that Be are playing the easily agitated NF population for laughs. 

On another note, why the selective bashing? Is trolling only ok when it coincides with your beliefs?


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Jan 10, 2008)

Posting in ando thread before bash.


----------



## Topher (Jan 10, 2008)

this thread is still in the library with no bannings....

amazing


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2008)

You cant stop ando


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words at how to describe how brilliant Ando is.


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> You cant stop ando


Or rather his spirit.


----------



## fghj (Jan 10, 2008)

Why all the hate and spam. You people are not getting any more famous by that >_>


----------



## Cochise (Jan 10, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm at a loss for words at how to describe how brilliant Ando is.



I second this.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 10, 2008)

I wonder how ando would think of someone else using his account and get his honor.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> A short movie about Ando & this thread, presented to you by Divinstrosity.
> 
> The Cast:
> 
> ...



this post wins, all GB must +rep him now
Do it!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 10, 2008)

It all fairness ando's grammar was far too good to really be for real.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

The Truth said:


> Either Ando is losing his touch and gaining a better grasp on the English language, or the Powers that Be are playing the easily agitated NF population for laughs.
> 
> On another note, why the selective bashing? Is trolling only ok when it coincides with your beliefs?



This pinata has been sent to entertain us in our weeks without manga... now grab a stick and spin around.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 10, 2008)

Alright...

I'm done here. You've let me down ando. Here I was thinking you were some amazingly funny guy with a knack for making spot on interpretations...

...and it took all of 20 minutes to find out that people only supported you because they pity your typing skills.

Welp, later!


----------



## Para (Jan 10, 2008)

oh boy...


----------



## Watapon (Jan 10, 2008)

What's all this commotion lol


----------



## Cochise (Jan 10, 2008)

Midomaru said:


> I wonder how ando would think of someone else using his account and get his honor.



We are honoring Ando, it doesn't matter who is posting in his name. Ando is still here in spirit.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

@Whichever Mod is pulling this prank


ooh ooh! *raises hand* do me next!


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> A short movie about Ando & this thread, presented to you by Divinstrosity.
> 
> The Cast:
> 
> ...


Wow you have some issues.  Let the thread run its course.  This thread has been needed for a while because of all the Uchihatardness that has been going on.


----------



## andoliveira4 (Jan 10, 2008)

let's take look at uchiha: frist uchiha madara get beat and run away for hundred years...he wait until shodaime dead then come back to attack...he still lose to shinobi who is shit...now he come back as tobi and act like mighty...this is fuckin joke

itachi kill his clan, he don't want to follow orders...he join group where leder talk to him like dog...pein say and itachi bark...LOOK HOW PATHETIC HE IS

then sasuke...thsi one take drugs, corsdress, gain katana from orchiamru, he then talk like he did it all...

*THIS IS FUCKING JOKE...HOW CAN MODS ALLOW UCHIHA TALK...IT'S BULLSHIT*


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Hamburger said:


> For a guy who created the most active fan character thread on these boards he sure is grammatically *foreign*.



Fixed for you.  He may be a mouth foaming crazed maniac...  but his grammar is pretty good considering English isn't his first language.


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Alright...
> 
> I'm done here. You've let me down ando. Here I was thinking you were some amazingly funny guy with a knack for making spot on interpretations...
> 
> ...


You think you were the first one to flame him? You think he cared or even knew you existed?

That's what pissess off people who about him, they try and try and try to put him down by flaming him personally. And he just carried on doing what he does. 

And what he did remained effecting to this day, and it still pissess them/you off to this day. 

This thread showed it in spades.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 10, 2008)

Hajime Saito said:


> It all fairness ando's grammar was far too good to really be for real.


Noticed it too.


Midomaru said:


> This ain't ando, the grammer is too good.



Plus The Pink Ninja's comment in which he proves that it's a modfuck has been deleted by Genesis. Cry me a river.
Obvious actions are obvious.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2008)

Watapon said:


> What's all this commotion lol



For a moment it looked like the best poster of NF EVER had returned.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 10, 2008)

This prank did liven the Library  up a bit.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 10, 2008)

gabha said:


> You think you were the first one to flame him? You think he cared or even knew you existed?
> 
> That's what pissess off people who about him, they try and try and try to put him down by flaming him personally. And he just carried on doing what he does.
> 
> ...



I find ANDO, and anyone who is a member of a FC that honors an imaginary, enhanced version of a bloodlimit limit, to be a complete joke.

Sorry, but ando isn't worth gettin' upset over.


----------



## Incubus (Jan 10, 2008)

I wanna know what The Pink Ninja said.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Seven pages in an  hour  and twelve minutes.... not bad for a ghost.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 10, 2008)

Sean A. said:


> I wanna know what The Pink Ninja said.



Tis the mods having fun using Ando's account. They be laughing at our responses to this thread.


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> I find ANDO, and anyone who is a member of a FC that honors an imaginary, enhanced version of a bloodlimit limit, to be a complete joke.
> 
> Sorry, but ando isn't worth gettin' upset over.


Sorry to break it to you, but the whole manga is imaginary.

You being here after you were supposedly 'done' proves that he got to you, no matter what you say.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2008)

47 members viewing


----------



## YoYo (Jan 10, 2008)

I want ando back :sad


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

gabha said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but the whole manga is imaginary.
> 
> You being here after you were supposedly 'done' proves that he got to you, no matter what you say.



TO be fair, there really isn't anythiong happening in the Library.


----------



## Incubus (Jan 10, 2008)

Hajime Saito said:


> Tis the mods having fun using Ando's account. They be laughing at our responses to this thread.



hmm...


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

This thread is needed to get aways from all the Uchihatardnessthat has been going on for a while now.  This is a thread that allows people to say what they want and not have to worry about all the fanboys and fangirls out there.


----------



## Para (Jan 10, 2008)

YoYo said:


> I want ando back :sad



They should bring LotU back


----------



## Vance (Jan 10, 2008)

_Ando has posted. Ando has spread the truth.

Ando has won.  Excellent thread._


----------



## Euraj (Jan 10, 2008)

Para said:


> They should bring LotU back


Ando and the Last in the same thread. I'd actually like to see that.


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox said:


> Ando and the Last in the same thread. I'd actually like to see that.


It happened.

A known dupe of LotU has also joined GB when ando was still around.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 10, 2008)

Really?.... Prove it.


----------



## wiggely (Jan 10, 2008)

THE END DAYS HAVE COME

the promised one has returned to lead us to the holy land.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 10, 2008)

Ando's influence is impossible to deny.


----------



## Para (Jan 10, 2008)

The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox said:


> Ando and the Last in the same thread. I'd actually like to see that.



It'd have to take place in the battledome


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Para said:


> It'd have to take place in the *Landfill *



Fixed it for... me.


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2008)

Holy shit why did I not notice this thread sooner

ANDO


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, funs over. 

Reason for the prank? Why the hell not? We're the fucking Library, there's shit happening everywhere but here. Plus, going without a chapter for so long was making this place kind of repetitive and boring. I thought, what the hell? Let's liven it up.

Why choose Ando? It's simple. I wanted to see if i could imitate his posting style and let's be fair, i don't have to get into debates since he doesn't insult or flame members. It makes it a lot easier for me. And you guys can't stay away from him, as evident by this thread.

Also, i had another plan. I was going to bring the "Uchiha Kingpin" back too to have a debate here, but TPN kind of got to "exposing" really early so that screwed everything up. Even though a lot of you still didn't pick up on it...until much later. 

For shame. 

In all though, it was in good fun and just to shake this place up. Hope you all enjoyed.

I have to go do serious business now.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

I knew it...
You silences *Pink Ninja *to prolong your conspiracy!


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Okay, funs over.
> 
> Reason for the prank? Why the hell not? We're the fucking Library, there's shit happening everywhere but here. Plus, going without a chapter for so long was making this place kind of repetitive and boring. I thought, what the hell? Let's liven it up.
> 
> ...



WTF!! wow mods really overuse their powers. they ban me for less shit than that.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe, Ando is right.

Itachi is indeed shit!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Para (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Okay, funs over.
> 
> Reason for the prank? Why the hell not? We're the fucking Library, there's shit happening everywhere but here. Plus, going without a chapter for so long was making this place kind of repetitive and boring. I thought, what the hell? Let's liven it up.
> 
> ...



lulz **


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> I believe, Ando is right.
> 
> Itachi is indeed shit!


LOOK, HE DOES BELIEVE!!! 

Okay, for serious now, i'm gone.


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Finally I can say it.

Hats off Genesis, you even had me for the first couple of posts. you've captured some of his subtleties well (like the seldom seen mod post).

This also proved alot of things for me, no matter what the haters keep spouting, they are the ones most hung up on him. The thread reacing this far with so little GB active at the moment shows it clearly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

Final and lasting proof that me >>> all of you


...


Except Deep though ¬___¬


----------



## jefu (Jan 10, 2008)

Total thread ownage. Everyone fell for it, epic.


----------



## .44 (Jan 10, 2008)

andoliveira4 said:


> i'm sorry but this isn't fight, both itachi and sasuke were fake
> 
> they maybe did genjutsu on each other to try run away, but each got caught in others
> 
> last thing this can be is fight, it's more like a struggle to escape



I think you did the best job on this post.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Okay, funs over.
> 
> Reason for the prank? Why the hell not? We're the fucking Library, there's shit happening everywhere but here. Plus, going without a chapter for so long was making this place kind of repetitive and boring. I thought, what the hell? Let's liven it up.
> 
> ...


Well I say thinks cause this was something that was needed to get away from all the Uchiha fanboyism that is going on in the boards.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Okay, funs over.
> 
> Reason for the prank? Why the hell not? We're the fucking Library, there's shit happening everywhere but here. Plus, going without a chapter for so long was making this place kind of repetitive and boring. I thought, what the hell? Let's liven it up.
> 
> ...



you didn't even have me for a minute, nice try though


----------



## YoYo (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Okay, funs over.
> 
> Reason for the prank? Why the hell not? We're the fucking Library, there's shit happening everywhere but here. Plus, going without a chapter for so long was making this place kind of repetitive and boring. I thought, what the hell? Let's liven it up.
> 
> ...





I think someones forgetting about what the [Hilarious] Konoha Park is for


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Final and lasting proof that me >>> all of you
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Initially, i was thinking you wouldn't ruin anything.

Then i thought...wait a second, i don't know this man!!!

I went to GB FC and saw you had already posted there. I thought it's cool and was probably only there. Then i came to this thread and saw a big bold post by yourself.

Seriously, i was screaming "BAN HIM!" everywhere in the mod lounge.


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Final and lasting proof that me >>> all of you
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


And, to be fair, Midomaru.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2008)

Who's modfucking Genesis? Because i know for damn sure Genesis doesn't have a sense have humour.



> Well I say thinks cause this was something that was needed to get away from all the Uchiha fanboyism that is going on in the boards.



What? A thread about the Uchihas?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Who's modfucking Genesis? Because i know for damn sure Genesis doesn't have a sense have humour.


Still sad i've banned you before eh?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Who's modfucking Genesis? Because i know for damn sure Genesis doesn't have a sense have humour.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 10, 2008)

i missed your threads man.. but i thought you were perma banned>


----------



## Purble Place (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Okay, funs over.
> 
> Reason for the prank? Why the hell not? We're the fucking Library, there's shit happening everywhere but here. Plus, going without a chapter for so long was making this place kind of repetitive and boring. I thought, what the hell? Let's liven it up.
> 
> ...



:'( I thought ando was back.

Well this prank certainly did liven up the forums! but still i'm dissapointed it wasn't ando 

Edit: This is why the writing was a little different from andos, there was something off.


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Isn't ando the hater?


He hates characters, just like we all do.

Hating _him _personally and being fast to show and tell that to the world at the mere sight of his name is different. 

Especially 'when they don't really give a damn about him'.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jan 10, 2008)

andoliveira4 said:


> this has been long time coming...itachi and sasuke fight to prove who is better uchiha
> 
> i tell the truth, the fight is like i imagined...THEY FUCKIN STARE AT EACH OTHER
> 
> ...



I feel the same ando, especially about kakashi part.

Also who is having fun here? The same person that made a thread using LotU profile last time? peK?


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 10, 2008)

Eh... Too late. I was wondering why his last login thing still said months ago. IMO, this wasn't funny in the least. What a massive dissapointment.


----------



## Kaiwai (Jan 10, 2008)

Ando speaks only truth.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Initially, i was thinking you wouldn't ruin anything.
> 
> Then i thought...wait a second, i don't know this man!!!
> 
> ...



To underestimate the Pink Ninja is fatal

And you can't get me banned. I give better blowjobs than you.



gabha said:


> And, to be fair, Midomaru.



He was out of the running quite a while before this thread 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Who's modfucking Genesis? Because i know for damn sure Genesis doesn't have a sense have humour.



Pft, only the Legendary Marsala matches Genesis humour 

I could do it too if only I could shop manga pages ?___?

Fucking photoshop.



Seiko said:


> I would have spotted the fake Uchiha.



You still haven't figured out Sasuke_Bateman is my alt


----------



## LiveFire (Jan 10, 2008)

It's fun for fake hate I guess, never heard of the guy before now.


----------



## Blink (Jan 10, 2008)

Lol Genesis, nice one. 

Posting in an epic thread!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

Old news about alt is old

I swear, i heard that somewhere...


----------



## King Kong (Jan 10, 2008)

Its going to be a gay fight were not going to see anything amazing maybe sasukes "that justu" which well prolly just be another chorido varaint


----------



## Hamburger (Jan 10, 2008)

This ando fella sounds like a 12 year old on prozac.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 10, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He was out of the running quite a while before this thread



I only did only read the OP and i had my feelings already so is didn't bother to go through the 3 pages and just posted.
When you made your post i was 100% certain.

I admit before you posted i didn't thought of a modfuck, rather someone hacking his account.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

IntellectualxShinobi said:


> It's fun for fake hate I guess, never heard of the guy before now.



You never heard of Genesis?

But he's your Congressman!



Midomaru said:


> I only did only read the OP and i had my feelings already so is didn't bother to go through the 3 pages and just posted.
> When you made your post i was 100% certain.
> 
> I admit before you posted i didn't thought of a modfuck, rather someone hacking his account.



*Shrug*

Don't listen to me (As this thread shows no one but Deep Thought does) 

I'm highly arrogant, frequently wrong and totally with supporters 

Plus my bad spelling and typoes are a thing of Legend.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 10, 2008)

ANDO

POSTING IN AN *ATTEMPTED* ANDO THREAD


----------



## LiveFire (Jan 10, 2008)

No I mean't Ando, never heard of him.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking at how many pages this went, i feel like i should've prepared the bloody posts. Making shit on the fly was stupid, it could've turned out much better.

I could've attacked Jiraiya's death. 

With some pics. 

And some backup.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 10, 2008)

at how many people are viewing this thread


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

IntellectualxShinobi said:


> No I mean't Ando, never heard of him.



He's never heard of you either.



Genesis said:


> Looking at how many pages this went, i feel like i should've prepared the bloody posts. Making shit on the fly was stupid, it could've turned out much better.
> 
> I could've attacked Jiraiya's death.
> 
> ...



Fear not, you still made the whole Library look like prats


----------



## 5cent (Jan 10, 2008)

**


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Looking at how many pages this went, i feel like i should've prepared the bloody posts. Making shit on the fly was stupid, it could've turned out much better.
> 
> I could've attacked Jiraiya's death.
> 
> ...


If you've waited one hour you would've gotten the latter.

And glad to see you haven't forgotten your roots (despite the set )


----------



## 5cent (Jan 10, 2008)

posting in ando's thread.


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Jan 10, 2008)

free ando thread post!


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

gabha said:


> If you've waited one hour you would've gotten the latter.
> 
> And glad to see you haven't forgotten your roots (despite the set )


It would've been cool if i made this when SH was active. He would've brought some laughs.

And...ZOMG KAKASHI GAIDEN!!!

Always wanted to say that after seeing it in KTV so many times.


----------



## ~rocka (Jan 10, 2008)

epic thread.


----------



## geminis (Jan 10, 2008)

HOLY SHIT ONE OF THE LEGENDARY # OF NF HAS RETURNED!!!!!!

How is this possible, has he been unbanned?


----------



## EJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Espionage, ssaxamaphone, Hajime Saito, Donald, Laffite, Darker Hershey Lite, Yondaime Hokage Namikaze, redman919, geminis, Seiko, X2theZ, Shodai, Fenris, Shikamaru Abaraï, Powdered Toast Man, KyuubiYondaime, King Kong, Bela, mgnt, mariobro 

Omfg.


----------



## Goom (Jan 10, 2008)

its funny how all the ando haters stayed in this longer than normal users lmao


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 10, 2008)

..someone ban this nejitard.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank god for the return of ANDO! 

100% prooved.


----------



## geminis (Jan 10, 2008)

5cent said:


> lol noob.
> 
> he was never b&



Yea I just read back and saw it was a prank...

By the way, I've been here way longer than you homie, chill with that weak "noob" talk it's corny, like you seem to be.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

See, it continues even after it has ended.

Edit - You got in the way of the post geminis.


----------



## fghj (Jan 10, 2008)

Well that was a waste of time. Sage.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jan 10, 2008)

ando thread


----------



## geminis (Jan 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> See, it continues even after it has ended.
> 
> Edit - You got in the way of the post geminis.



Lol my bad.... you guys always fool me though, it was fun for the 2 minutes it lasted.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jan 10, 2008)

fghj said:


> Well that was a waste of time. Sage.



lol, sage, what are you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

lol now i no y i dont go into the library


----------



## 5cent (Jan 10, 2008)

lol matt.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm laughing so hard right now at the Uchihas that flocked to this thread to try and attack Ando on a personal level, even though it's not him. Are you trying to insult the followers of Ando? You really think we'll be offended or something, by your shit photoshops and unfunny pictures, and go off crying like a uchiha?

Who the hell do you think we are?


----------



## Watapon (Jan 10, 2008)

Ehhh i think i understand half of it 

But why was andoliveira4 really that great, and why doesn't he post if he's not banned?

Whaaaaaa


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 10, 2008)

posting in a modified thread.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 10, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 36 (18 members and *18 guests*)

 @ amount of guests


----------



## Hell Fire (Jan 10, 2008)

BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## sheshyo (Jan 10, 2008)

Shodai said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now at the *Uchihas* that flocked to this thread to try and attack Ando on a personal level, even though it's not him. Are you trying to insult the followers of Ando? You really think we'll be offended or something, by your shit photoshops and unfunny pictures, and go off crying like a uchiha?
> 
> Who the hell do you think we are?



Uchihas  

You're lying  They're too busy pwning in the manga


----------



## Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

Ando arrives for Code Day.  Awesome.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jan 10, 2008)

welcome to the blender


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

*DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU!*​


----------



## Felt (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Shodai (Jan 10, 2008)

age                              


.


----------



## O (Jan 10, 2008)

FUCK YEAH, ANDO!


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Where'd the Library go?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

And we're back from the tour now, and into Library again.


----------



## mgnt (Jan 10, 2008)

legend said:
			
		

> Looking at how many pages this went, i feel like i should've prepared the bloody posts. Making shit on the fly was stupid, it could've turned out much better.


.........}}}


----------



## Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

Back in the library?


----------



## Shodai (Jan 10, 2008)

lol,             mods.


----------



## Hidan (Jan 10, 2008)

I completely agree.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

gabha said:


> Where'd the Library go?



You're not in Kansas anymore Toto


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 10, 2008)

fghj said:


> Well that was a waste of time. Sage.


This isn't 4chan.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 10, 2008)

LMAO!!!
That was funny.
Genesis+Ando>NF

But it ended


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't been to the library in a while, and after seeing this thread that's a good thing.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 10, 2008)

^ Lol, some people may find that offensive.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello from blenderland Fake Ando


----------



## spectaa (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL nice post, I like sharingan haters.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2008)

It's over.

ARCHIVED!


----------

